# Brilliant music video....



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Just watched this on MTV and couldn't believe my eyes....

Watch it to the very end :lol:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

WTF, is all im gonna say, but the ending is funny


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah totally random video but the ending is class!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

